# Why You Must Treat Girls Like Shit To Make Them Love You



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

important watch^
to summarise, its basically saying girls NEED a powerful man. and a man who does bad things is showing his power compared to the nice guy. you NEED to have the ability to fight. and you should never treat a girl like a queen. treat her like shes your fan.

why do you think girls stay with the men that beat them up, cheat on them, treat them like shit. because they want a powerful man. im not saying beat up your girlfriend, but find ways to show your power

ive been nice to girls ive dated before and they just treat me like shit. but then when i treat them like shit(which i dont even enjoy doing) they treat me amazingly, always validating, buying me shit, cooking etc. its almost like they were subconsciously trying to tell me to cheat on them, show them i get other girls, show them i have power and wont be treated like shit.

you need to show your power. never be powerless. join an mma gym so you can mog other men.


Also another big thing is hypergamy. if your treating your girl like shes a queen, that signals to her than you arent of high value. then her hypergamy mind will start trying to find another high value man. if you treat her like shit. it shows that you are high value and she will focus her hypergamy on trying to pin you down and make you behave nicely.

remember, women dont think like us. we want a nice cute girl who is quiet and treats us nicely. girls just want a powerful man

if you've got a girlfriend, still message other girls but maybe delete the first message you sent. to make it seem like they're messaging you. and say you wont cheat on her and say just trust me.

if your girlfriend doesnt see other girls messaging you, she'll think no other girls want you. and her hypergamy brain will want to go for other men who do have girls messaging them.

dont be loyal until shes your wife, even then id keep side pieces just to make sure her hypergamy is set on you..

This is why its important to have an instagram, because you cant go on tinder if ur in a relationship as its just obvious cheating. your girl cant tell you to get off instagram...









HOW I GOT 13K+ INSTAGRAM GIRL FOLLOWERS [INSTAGRAM MAXXING GUIDE] SOCIAL MEDIA MASTERY


Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers What are the benefits of this?: I've DMd girls while I had 500 followers and ive DM'd girls while I've had 13k followers. I get way more replies the more followers I have due to increased percieved status. Also these girls treat you better and like...




looksmax.org





*some ways you can show your power:*
- own a business so your in control of other peoples lives
- join an mma gym and start competing, bring ur girl to your fights to watch you beat up other men
- passively show other girls are messaging you on instagram, you are in demand
- lift heavy as fuck shit at the gym
- be a leader of a social circle

write them below if you have any other ideas





Maybe dont treat your girl like shit. but at least show you have girls messaging you, dont validate her and suck up to her. dont pay for dates. and use them methods to show your power


only works if your not ugly. average guys like me can still get girlfriends, and use this method


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 7, 2021)

Only works if you’re good looking


----------



## GigaAscender (Sep 7, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Only works if you’re good looking


this and this only.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

Maybe dont treat your girl like shit. but at least show you have girls messaging you, dont validate her and suck up to her. dont pay for dates. and use them methods to show your power


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Only works if you’re good looking


only works if your not ugly. average guys like me can still get girlfriends, and use this method


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Maybe dont treat your girl like shit. but at least show you have girls messaging you, dont validate her and suck up to her. dont pay for dates. and use them methods to show your power


*A man either has power and options. Or he doesn't have it.*

It's borderline impossible to fool people/women; into thinking you have alot of options and thus power; for a long period of time. Even a short period of time.

Imagine this man, treating a woman like shit because he claims to her he has alot of options.





ain't no one believing that. Without seeing proof of it, irl.


But with below man. Woman can believe he has alot of options. And he can get away with shittier behavior, and has more power.






*AND, we are back to looks*


----------



## Zenturio (Sep 7, 2021)

just be yourself


----------



## grimy (Sep 7, 2021)

I cringe everytime I see Rollo Tomassi. Just look at the nigga


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> *A man either has power and options. Or he doesn't have it.*
> 
> It's borderline impossible to fool people/women; into thinking you have alot of options and thus power; for a long period of time. Even a short period of time.
> 
> ...


yeah but im talking about the average guy who could possibly have a decent amount of options. but we just have to make that obvious to them


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> yeah but im talking about the average guy who could possibly have a decent amount of options. but we just have to make that obvious to them


Still.
she needs to be quit dumb.
To believe an average normie guy, to have a decent amount of quality options.


----------



## metagross (Sep 7, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Only works if you’re good looking


The difference between abusive creep and confident, dark triad playboy


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Still.
> she needs to be quit dumb.
> To believe an average normie guy, to have a decent amount of quality options.


i disagree. im an average guy and at some points in my life when i was looking and feeling good and had a gf. i also had quite a few amount of other quality options.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i disagree. im an average guy and at some points in my life when i was looking and feeling good and had a gf. i also had quite a few amount of other quality options.


mirin


----------



## damnit (Sep 7, 2021)

yeah the thumbnail has brad pitt as an example , no wonder.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> mirin


just instagram maxx and dm maxx nigga
https://looksmax.org/threads/how-i-...am-maxxing-guide-social-media-mastery.380299/


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 7, 2021)

How you think you look like while treating your gf like shit:




vs.
how you actually look like while treating your gf like shit:


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> How you think you look like while treating your gf like shit:
> View attachment 1306014
> 
> vs.
> ...


go buy ur girl flowers bro and let me know how it goes


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Sep 7, 2021)

only works with a certain looks minimum

if u were past that threshold, u wouldn't need this anyway

tldr: useless method


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 7, 2021)

You’re setting everyone up. It only works when you’re attractive 
You could literally get away with anything if you’re attractive


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 7, 2021)

If you’re ugly they’ll just break up with you then make a post or something saying to don’t give ugly guys a chance 😂 I’ve seen it all the time
Women say ugly dudes think they’re playboys when women give them one chance


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> You’re setting everyone up. It only works when you’re attractive
> You could literally get away with anything if you’re attractive





Mr.cope said:


> If you’re ugly they’ll just break up with you then make a post or something saying to don’t give ugly guys a chance 😂 I’ve seen it all the time
> Women say ugly dudes think they’re playboys when women give them one chance


i dont think it works if your ugly. which i stated in the thread. it works if your average or higher. im sure people who have been in LTRs would understand this dynamic, this is the answer that i was searching for for years after failed LTRs so just trying to enlighten you guys


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

Meh, the problem with the redpill is that you are just emulating what chad does. Chad does this natrually because he has had so much validation he simply doesn't give a fuck. 

I have no LTR experience but doesn't this sound innately cucked? This woman is living rent free in your head if you have to wage psyhcological warfare on her to keep her around.

Acting this way makes it clear women live rent free in your head. Looksmaxxing and social circle maxxing to the point where you have options should be enough.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Meh, the problem with the redpill is that you are just emulating what chad does. Chad does this natrually because he has had so much validation he simply doesn't give a fuck.
> 
> I have no LTR experience but doesn't this sound innately cucked? This woman is living rent free in your head if you have to wage psyhcological warfare on her to keep her around.
> 
> Acting this way makes it clear women live rent free in your head. Looksmaxxing and social circle maxxing to the point where you have options should be enough.


ah you wouldnt understand the dynamic if you've never been in an LTR. but doing all of these things to make you a powerful man isnt that bad psychological warfare. its more just making your life better and having everything in abundance including other girls


----------



## DrTony (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> ah you wouldnt understand the dynamic if you've never been in an LTR. but doing all of these things to make you a powerful man isnt that bad psychological warfare. its more just making your life better and having everything in abundance including other girls


His post is better than yours. “Just have abundance mindset” bro when you can only slay 2 hook ups per year 😂🤣🤣 you are delusional


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Sep 7, 2021)

DrTony said:


> His post is better than yours. “Just have abundance mindset” bro when you can only slay 2 hook ups per year 😂🤣🤣 you are delusional


Sometimes this guy appears, says that looks is everything and dips away.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks like some redpill bullshit, but then again I thought acting nice would make me appear more wholesome (borderline furry esc) but then I realized thats what attracts MEN. so I gotta do the opposite for women


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 8, 2021)

DrTony said:


> His post is better than yours. “Just have abundance mindset” bro when you can only slay 2 hook ups per year 😂🤣🤣 you are delusional


ive had about 10 hookups this year and 1 ltr. maybe this wasnt the best post for incels like you. its more for guys like me who actually get pussy. sorry for thinking you get pussy.


----------



## DrTony (Sep 8, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> ive had about 10 hookups this year and 1 ltr. maybe this wasnt the best post for incels like you. its more for guys like me who actually get pussy. sorry for thinking you get pussy.


90 hook ups in 3 years in US (in 2 major cities) with 5 LTRs scattered in same timeframe. My experience has been complete opposite to what you describing .


----------



## one job away (Sep 8, 2021)

DrTony said:


> 90 hook ups in 3 years in US (in 2 major cities) with 5 LTRs scattered in same timeframe. My experience has been complete opposite to what you describing .


0 hookups 0 ltrs in 22 years with 2 imaginary girlfriends in between. They left me cuz I was too nice


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 8, 2021)

DrTony said:


> 90 hook ups in 3 years in US (in 2 major cities) with 5 LTRs scattered in same timeframe. My experience has been complete opposite to what you describing .


bluepiller


----------



## DrTony (Sep 8, 2021)

You are the bluepilled faggot. I think your success is ultimately dependent on how physically attractive you are relative to her other options. You think “gotta run bad boy game bro” to convince to her stay with me even though she is repulsed and doesn’t actually want me


Digital Hitler said:


> bluepiller


----------



## DrTony (Sep 8, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> bluepiller


When you acquire more experience with women you will arrive at the same conclusion as me kiddo. Till then you got work to do


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 8, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You are the bluepilled faggot. I think your success is ultimately dependent on how physically attractive you are relative to her other options. You think “gotta run bad boy game bro” to convince to her stay with me even though she is repulsed and doesn’t actually want me


why would she be with you if she was repulsed. your logic is so retarded


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 8, 2021)

DrTony said:


> When you acquire more experience with women you will arrive at the same conclusion as me kiddo. Till then you got work to do


go buy your girl flowers bro and let me know how that goes


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 9, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> go buy your girl flowers bro and let me know how that goes


It used to work great for me when I had a girlfriend, whenever I tried to act alpha, keep frame, treat her like shit, etc. according to the redpill 'geniuses' it always backfired hilariously, you need actual value(looks, status, money) to get away with that shit...


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 9, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> Sometimes this guy appears, says that looks is everything and dips away.


He gotta be a walKING mogger machine.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 9, 2021)

DrTony said:


> 90 hook ups in 3 years in US (in 2 major cities) with 5 LTRs scattered in same timeframe. My experience has been complete opposite to what you describing .


mirin statts.

Chad statts, actually.
That's a new woman every 10-15 days orso. On a constistent basis.

You gotta have good looks?
Or if your looks are so so, I would assume you need to be giga high effort to pull off this amount of "dates"?



Digital Hitler said:


> bluepiller


Dude, to this mentioned statts; you can't respond bluepiller. When these statts are true, it's giga impressive, and top 0.1%. I have never met a dude in muh life, that slayed a new woman every 10-15 days. Assuming hiatus times, and LTR down times. It's proabably like 1 every 5 days orso. That's absurd high score rates. I never seen a guy pull that statts irl.


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Sep 9, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> He gotta be a walKING mogger machine.


He probably is, however a lot depends on the market. In Italy even my GigaChad friends complain, yeah they have LTRs with good looking women but slaying is fucking hard for them too.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 9, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> mirin statts.
> 
> Chad statts, actually.
> That's a new woman every 10-15 days orso. On a constistent basis.
> ...


it's the internet. the chances that this guy is larping is basically 99.999%


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> mirin statts.
> 
> Chad statts, actually.
> That's a new woman every 10-15 days orso. On a constistent basis.
> ...


beyond over if you believe that guys stats


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 9, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> ah you wouldnt understand the dynamic if you've never been in an LTR. but doing all of these things to make you a powerful man isnt that bad psychological warfare. its more just making your life better and having everything in abundance including other girls


I agree with some of the things you said, being a powerful and masculine leader is important. However it makes no sense that all women want to be treated like shit, its illogical. Damaged women may like this but for a functional woman I don't see her aspiring to be abused. *They wouldn't break up with their abusive boyfriends if this was the case. 

In my opinion women want to be dominated, not abused. *You can dominate somebody without being abusive. Maybe I am wrong, I am just barking what fits my own narritive. The forum chads will agree with you and they have infinite more field experience then me. There also all chad, so the amount of shit they can get away with in comparison to somebody like me is different.

For now I will ignore your advice of treating women like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I agree with some of the things you said, being a powerful and masculine leader is important. However it makes no sense that all women want to be treated like shit, its illogical. Damaged women may like this but for a functional woman I don't see her aspiring to be abused. *They wouldn't break up with their abusive boyfriends if this was the case.
> 
> In my opinion women want to be dominated, not abused. *You can dominate somebody without being abusive. Maybe I am wrong, I am just barking what fits my own narritive. The forum chads will agree with you and they have infinite more field experience then me. There also all chad, so the amount of shit they can get away with in comparison to somebody like me is different.
> 
> For now I will ignore your advice of treating women like shit.


tbh my title says treat them like shit but its kinda clickbait. but in the thread i speak more about the power and domination shit. i dont think u should treat them very badly.


----------



## studiocel (Sep 9, 2021)

Ah my boy Rollo Tomato


----------



## Forever8 (Sep 9, 2021)

wish i was tall


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Sep 9, 2021)

u treat girls like shit and ur a misogynistic incel who should be thrown into jail

chad treats girls like shit and hes assertive and dominant and alpha

you lost

chad won

you need to give up

you lost the game

none of this shit works

pack it up

throw in the towel

accept it


----------



## carnage (Sep 15, 2021)

The more good looking you are, the more abusive you can be. This works for average guys too but you cannot go overboard with it like a Chad can.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 15, 2021)

carnage said:


> The more good looking you are, the more abusive you can be. This works for average guys too but you cannot go overboard with it like a Chad can.


yeah true . i dont see why guys think this shit doesnt work. if someone gets a gf, is extremely loyal, buy her shit etc. shes basically programmed to treat them like shit


----------



## PYT (Sep 18, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Meh, the problem with the redpill is that you are just emulating what chad does. Chad does this natrually because he has had so much validation he simply doesn't give a fuck.
> 
> I have no LTR experience but doesn't this sound innately cucked? This woman is living rent free in your head if you have to wage psyhcological warfare on her to keep her around.
> 
> Acting this way makes it clear women live rent free in your head. Looksmaxxing and social circle maxxing to the point where you have options should be enough.


You couldn’t have said it any better, that constantly trying to play mind games shit is so tiring, just be yourself bro


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 18, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> u treat girls like shit and ur a misogynistic incel who should be thrown into jail
> 
> chad treats girls like shit and hes assertive and dominant and alpha
> 
> ...


----------



## Doober (Sep 18, 2021)

A small part of me still gets sad when I smack and choke a girl till she has an orgasmic seizuresrs


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------

